# Discus care and feeding tips!!!



## loumarino (Feb 22, 2005)

Post any of your care and feeding of Discus that you have experienced! I am always interested in new ideas and techniques to keep these fish healthy and active.
I have posted and helped out many in getting a healthy environment established for Discus. Let us know what you do to keep em’ happy. One of the biggest problems that I have seen with the WWW is that you can never find information in two places that agree with each other. Some people will use Tubifex worms, and others would never feed them because they are raised in sewerage. What I am trying to get at is that if you look hard enough, you can find a bad post about everything. Let’s clear it all up and go by pure experience. It won’t hurt to post pics of your tank as well!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

The problem is, that those techniques have worked for those that advocate them. They say.. hey this works so you all should do it too. Everybody's experience is slightly different. That's why there's conflicting info out on the web. Maybe what you should ask people is "What techniques/foods worked for you?"


----------



## loumarino (Feb 22, 2005)

That is what I'm asking. I want to hear success stories about food, care, plants and all that have been successful with your Discus.


----------

